# 2003 Altima Recalls?



## CC Altima (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey all. I'm a newbie here and a scared one. My girlfriend owns a 2003 Altima with 65K miles on it. It's beeen a real nice car so far, but the other day it wouldn't start on the first try - no big deal. 
Yesterday I was pulling it into the garage and it shuddered- no big deal again. Then in the afternoon I noticed small black oilly droplets on the floor under the car. I checked the oil and the level was full. It had been raining and I though maybe it was just rain water mixed with oil and dirt getting washed off the undercarriage. 
This morning my girlfriend calls on her way into work saying that she felt something weird and the "service engine" light came on. I got kind of worried and started looking around on the internet and found way too many complaints about the engines on these cars. It looks like there are chronic problems with the CKP & CMP (crankshaft & cam shaft) postion sensors. Also something with the catalytic converter and excessive oil consumption. 
My first question is - Where can I find reliable information about factory recalls on this car?
Second question - My girlfriend is a single mother struggling to pay her bills who thought she had (and hopefully did) purchased a reliable car. I have some mechanical skills but am not an automotive mechanic or even a gear head. Do you have any advice? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Javialtima (Jul 6, 2012)

did you found and answer? I have the same problem but now my engine is backfarting and i already replace the spark plugs those sensors that you mention the coils and still have the problem.


----------

